# Any experiences with resin outdoor storage or sheds?



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

Does anyone here use a resin outdoor shed or larger storage box? My garage feels like an overstuffed box ready to explode and would like to move some of the stuff out of it at some point. My neighborhood's covenants are rather restrictive on sheds so something a little smaller, not really permanent might have a better chance. Less time dealing with the HOA board, or city permits the better!

This is one unit that caught my eye since it looks like it would probably be large enough to store some of the yard equipment, but would not be seen over the fence at all. The price is a fairly high so I would probably end up wanting to find something else similar for less.

My garage already has wild temperature fluctuations, though I would think a smaller box like this outside under the sun all day might also have some temperature-related concerns. I am also wondering how water-proof/resistant these really are.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I had a Rubbermaid shed similar to the one you posted. Only reason I had to get rid of it was the HOA. It is still in use at my sister-in-laws with no leaks. I built a wooden platform for it to sit on and attached the shed to the flooring. It would still be in use at my house if the HOA hadn't got involved. It is not well insulated so the temperature will swing with outside conditions.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I have two of them. One smaller one that I use to store my generator and patio chairs/cushions - 6x4. The other is a larger 12x14 where I keep all of my lawn equipment, and other miscellaneous stuff that would be in the garage otherwise.

The smaller generator storage unit has been out there for about four years, and no leaks, and was worth the expense. I assembled the larger unit in March this year to replace an older rusting 8x10 shed. So far I am very impressed. No leaks, sturdy, and serves the purpose. These units are water tight, but since they are not insulated, they do have temp swings.

The critical thing to bear in mind is you MUST have a level surface to assemble them on, otherwise when you assemble, the parts will not fit as designed. The larger shed platform was built on 9 cement pillars that I buried 36 inches into the ground. I just plopped a small wood platform under the smaller one - there is cement under the smaller unit, however it was not level and since you need a level surface, it was easier to use wood to get the level surface to assemble it on than redoing the cement there


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

thegardentool said:


> This is one unit that caught my eye...


I owned that one for one season. After that, I took it apart, put it on the sidewalk with a "free" sign on it. The idea is nice, but the "roof door" never worked the way it was supposed to, and I could never open it.

I have an HOA where I have to hide my resin shed behind the fence. I found a 6' 4" tall shed at Lowes and use it instead. Conventional doors work much better on these low-cost resin sheds, imo.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...I found a 6' 4" tall shed at Lowes and use it instead. Conventional doors work much better on these low-cost resin sheds, imo.


This thread is worthless without pics. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LoL, she's a tight squeeze, but works!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> LoL, she's a tight squeeze, but works!


I need one of these so I can stock up on my 3/5 dollar milorganite over winter!


----------

